# GT300 to Pack 512 Shader Processors



## btarunr (Apr 23, 2009)

A real monster seems to be taking shape at NVIDIA. The company's next big graphics processor looks like a leap ahead of anything current-generation, the way G80 was when it released. It is already learned that the GPU will use a new MIMD (multiple instructions multiple data) mechanism for its highly parallel computing, which will be physically handled by not 384, but 512 shader processors. The count is a 112.5% increase over that of the existing GT200, which has 240. 

NVIDIA has reportedly upped the SP count per cluster to 32, against 24 for the current architecture, and a cluster count of 16 (16 x 32 = 512). Also in place, will be 8 texture memory units (TMUs) per cluster, so 128 in all. What exactly makes the GT300 a leap is not only the fact that there is a serious increase in parallelism, but also an elementary change in the way a shader processor handles data and instructions, in theory, a more efficient way of doing it with MIMD. The new GPU will be DirectX 11 compliant, and be built on the 40 nm manufacturing process. We are yet to learn more about its memory subsystem. The GPU is expected to be released in Q4 2009.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## gumpty (Apr 23, 2009)

Gosh that looks tasty.

Here's hoping that ATI will continue their good run and will have some hardware to compete with it. I don't think anyone (outside of nvidia) wants a repeat of the 18 months of G80 dominance.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

that soon already, they just brought out the 295 now this good thing i didnt go for the 295

ill just stick with my 4870x2 XOC till that comes out then we will see what ati has


----------



## DaC (Apr 23, 2009)

Will it run Crysis ?


----------



## suraswami (Apr 23, 2009)

DaC said:


> Will it run Crysis ?



my X800GTO on 8x PCIE played Crysis fine.


----------



## Weer (Apr 23, 2009)

God damn you, nVidia! Q4 is too late.. why didn't you make it a summer release like last year?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2009)

Weer said:


> God damn you, nVidia! Q4 is too late.. why didn't you make it a summer release like last year?



Q4 will be a summer release.

(hint: other hemisphere)


----------



## Weer (Apr 23, 2009)

suraswami said:


> my X800GTO on 8x PCIE played Crysis fine.



That simply borders on the definition of "runs."
For some people 1024x768 @ Medium with 30 FPS = "runs."
For me, it's 1920x1200 @ High with 40+ FPS.


----------



## Weer (Apr 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Q4 will be a summer release.
> 
> (hint: other hemisphere)



Other what? Are they using the fiscal year? Explain.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2009)

Weer said:


> That simply borders on the definition of "runs."
> For some people 1024x768 @ Medium with 30 FPS = "runs."
> For me, it's 1920x1200 @ High with 40+ FPS.



for me its 1920x1080 with 8x aa at 100 FPS 

stupid crysis, i struggle for 60 FPS on very high with no AA.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 23, 2009)

Weer said:


> Other what? Are they using the fiscal year? Explain.



Isn't it spring~summer in the southern hemisphere when its autumn~winter in the north?


----------



## Weer (Apr 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> for me its 1920x1080 with 8x aa at 100 FPS
> 
> stupid crysis, i struggle for 60 FPS on very high with no AA.



Actually, now it's 2560x1600 @ Very High with 4xAA, for me. But, the only thing that will run that is the new card released in December (Q4).


----------



## Weer (Apr 23, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Isn't it summer in the southern hemisphere when its winter in the north?



I don't live in Australia! It's the time between now and the release (end of 2009), not the temperature outside that I care about. Last year, GT200 was released in Q2.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2009)

I think I will be sticking with my 4870x2 and GTX275 until these babies come out, I just have to have one!  I am sure though that ATi will pull something decent out of the bag as well though........ wonders how much these might cost.


----------



## renozi (Apr 23, 2009)

oh my poor 295  I'm hoping it cost so much that I won't get it until 2010!


----------



## btarunr (Apr 23, 2009)

Weer said:


> I don't live in Australia! It's the time between now and the release (end of 2009), not the temperature outside that I care about. Last year, GT200 was released in Q2.



The Australian thinks that's winter.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 23, 2009)

Hope the temps are fine of this new nvidia beast.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Apr 23, 2009)

Weer said:


> That simply borders on the definition of "runs."
> For some people 1024x768 @ Medium with 30 FPS = "runs."
> For me, it's 1920x1200 @ High with 40+ FPS.



You got it wrong

Running a game
Running a game at playable levels (for me)
Maxing a game

are 3 different things.


----------



## Disruptor4 (Apr 23, 2009)

Australia:
Summer - Autumn - Winter - Spring

switches to

America:
Winter - Spring - Summer - Autumn

Settled?


If this is to be true, what a beast... I just hope that ATi has something competitive to keep prices down!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 23, 2009)

Hurray... time for some 60fps in Crysis on my native 16x10 res on full blast AA.. hmm.. wait.. Ive finished that game. 

Devs are going multiplatform anyways, and ittl' be held back by console technology.. not unless another would be dev team would gamble in making another PC exclusive title that would profit 1/3 vs a multiplatform title, and would probly just be torrented.. We wont be seeing any title that would utilize this much power. not until xbox 720 or PS4 arrives at least.


----------



## Imsochobo (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, who cares about temps on videocards, how many of you complained about 4850 temps ? 90 C idle and stuff like that, well, they got a very low RMA rate, so, they are good.

Complain about TPD instead! not the stock cooling solution if its quiet and effecient.

This card looks mighty, dunno what theyve done, obviously this is indeed 25 NM smaller than GT2xx though.

I wonder if ati got something up their sleeve aswell =)


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 23, 2009)

I DREAD to think about the power requirements for that guzzling monster. It will probably need a rocket propelled cooling system, and jump leads to a running car engine for power.

*If they had made significant progress on power consumption*, that would surely have been touted as one of the GT300 features.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 23, 2009)

Ooooooh parallelism. Interested to see how nVIDIA are going to do this. 

XD


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 23, 2009)

"SP count per cluster to 32" and the "cluster count of 16 (16 x 32 = 512)" , isn't this same ATI technology


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 23, 2009)

One thing is for sure, even if ATI releases their DX11 solution 2-3 months before the GT300 i do not think people will choose it over this monster.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Apr 23, 2009)

hopefully I'll have the cash this Christmas season.


----------



## Haytch (Apr 23, 2009)

Im really really looking forward for this product. I am very confident that this card will be a beast, provided Nvidia adopt DDR5 and get it right aswell as the above stated features.

I doubt AMD/ATi's first DX11 card would be able to compete with Nvidia's first DX11 card, untill ATi play catchup again.


----------



## D4S4 (Apr 23, 2009)

Now if it'll have 512-bit bus (i sincerely doubt it), then it'll be a proper monster XD 

(512-bit + GDDR5 = )


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 23, 2009)

D4S4 said:


> Now if it'll have 512-bit bus (i sincerely doubt it), then it'll be a proper monster XD
> 
> (512-bit + GDDR5 = )



why would you doubt that?  It's more than double the card of the current GT200, there is no way they would leave it to have a 256bit bus, so that it can have amost the same transfer rate as the current generation.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow I'm so glad I didn't hurry up!
I been really holding myself not to get a GTX295 and decent PSU for my desktop....

Q4 is just perfect for me - I'll be using the laptop mainly till mid-October.
Then I'll buy the GT(X?)300 and a car battery ehh PSU.

Wonder what the cost would be? And whether I should be spending so much..... I've saved enough for a GTX295 and PSU now.... so by October I'd have saved more...


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 23, 2009)

This will out fold god.


----------



## Selene (Apr 23, 2009)

D4S4 said:


> Now if it'll have 512-bit bus (i sincerely doubt it), then it'll be a proper monster XD
> 
> (512-bit + GDDR5 = )



its be known for some time that it will be 2gigs of 512 bit GDDR5


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 23, 2009)

Selene said:


> its be known for some time that it will be 2gigs of 512 bit GDDR5



ohhh dear this might just make ati have to step it up a gear with a new architecture.


----------



## D4S4 (Apr 23, 2009)

I was thinking they'd go 384-bit (like 8800) to keep the cost down... it'll be expensive, that's for sure


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 23, 2009)

Do want!


----------



## Binge (Apr 23, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Do want!



+1 in triplicate SLI


----------



## AsRock (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds kick ass... Killing me waiting for ATI's 58xx range never mind a extra month or so haha...


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice  pack to play with. I betcha though that ATI will retaliate with perhaps 1000+ stream processors.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 23, 2009)

PCpraiser100 said:


> Nice  pack to play with. I betcha though that ATI will retaliate with perhaps 1000+ stream processors.



Or hopefully a new architecture that is better than the current.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 23, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> This will out fold god.




I'm thinking I'll have to save up and get two of these just for that reason. All genetic diseases will cry out in unison when these things start folding. Or maybe that would be capacitor whine. I dunno, but do want.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 23, 2009)

WOW! That'll be a daaaamn powerful card.
DO WANT!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 23, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I'm thinking I'll have to save up and get two of these just for that reason. All genetic diseases will cry out in unison when these things start folding. Or maybe that would be capacitor whine. I dunno, but do want.



When ati releases their 5xxx series I expect these to drop in price and buck to have a brand new folding farm.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 23, 2009)

That is if they don't need an incredibly powerful PSU to run, I think he may be going for power efficiency with his folding farm, his electricity bills must be through the roof.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 23, 2009)

nVidia=><=ATi
nVidia=><=ATi
right that explains all


----------



## qubit (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey, I'm looking forward to this time next year, when I can get one at a reasonable price, like my recent GTX 285.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 23, 2009)

all i can say is i hope my card reatains value
i might get a new card then none of this 3 month i needs to get the version of my card with 20 more shaders and a 5% oc crap

February march time is when you need to get them not at release, christmas cash allows me to get a card then


----------



## infrared (Apr 23, 2009)

D4S4 said:


> I was thinking they'd go 384-bit (like 8800) to keep the cost down... it'll be expensive, that's for sure



The GTX 280 and 285 already use a 512bit bus. and the GTX 260/265's use a 448bit bus.

Why would nvidia want to keep costs down on their new flagship card? They'd want to go all out to throw the gauntlet down to ATI.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 23, 2009)

that's what they always do... them nVidians...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 23, 2009)

I thought that as well they would launch a supercard, that may be stupidly priced, just to crush AMD in the fight for top dog. However I want to see just how many the "stream processors/shaders AMD stick on there next model. To be honest I think this is just a retaliatory press release to keep the nVidians happy that they are going to have to wait an extra month or two for the next wave of cards.


----------



## demonbrawn (Apr 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Q4 will be a summer release.
> 
> (hint: other hemisphere)



Hah, Quarters in business terms have nothing to do with seasons or locations. It's simply the 3-month sector of a calendar year. Q4 = October through December. Now, you could dig deeper into Fiscal years, which are determined by the company. For instance, the company's Fiscal year that I work for is April to April.


----------



## Valdez (Apr 23, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> nVidia=><=ATi
> nVidia=><=ATi
> right that explains all



lol 
it is rumoured, that rv870 has 1200sp, 512bit bus, and MCM ready ~1,9tflops.

2 rv870 mcm (x2) 3,8tflops
4 rv870 dual-mcm (x4) 7,6tflops

but for gpgpu gt300 will be very good.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 23, 2009)

Valdez said:


> lol
> it is rumoured, that rv870 has 1200sp, 512bit bus, and MCM ready ~1,9tflops.
> 
> 2 rv870 mcm (x2) 3,8tflops
> ...



Where did you get that info from?


----------



## Valdez (Apr 23, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Where did you get that info from?



From an another forum by an "amd insider" guy.

I forgot the die size: 160-170 mm^2.

But nothing is sure


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Valdez said:


> lol
> it is rumoured, that rv870 has 1200sp, 512bit bus, and MCM ready ~1,9tflops.
> 
> 2 rv870 mcm (x2) 3,8tflops
> ...



I hope this isn't true, they are going to need more than that...


----------



## Selene (Apr 23, 2009)

haha I new it would not make it a day, with out AMD/ATI ppl trying to steel the thunder!
Just remeber tho NV 240sp > ATI 800sp so 1200 is not going to compete, but they still have time.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 23, 2009)

ATI may have sorted out how they use Shaders though, stop speculating and putting ATI down (I am by no means an ATI fanboy, just NVIDIA hasn't been at the right price point when I've bought machines). NVIDIA has their rebranding strategy while ATI has their innovation strategy, actually at thirs rate we may see some innovation from NVIDIA.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> ATI may have sorted out how they use Shaders though, stop speculating and putting ATI down (I am by no means an ATI fanboy, just NVIDIA hasn't been at the right price point when I've bought machines). NVIDIA has their rebranding strategy while ATI has their innovation strategy, actually at thirs rate we may see some innovation from NVIDIA.



I agree with you in part there although I still beleive the greatest innovation in the last 3 years was NVidia's G80, the origional DX10... it's the only truly groundbreaking architecture we have seen since the days of the 800/850 series from ATI (IMO)


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Apr 23, 2009)

Just glad it's not rebranded or just a die change. If Nvidia end up to be a winner again. They gonna charge you an arm for it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2009)

my_name_is_earl said:


> Just glad it's not rebranded or just a die change. If Nvidia end up to be a winner again. They gonna charge you an arm for it.



Lol, every time this GPU is discussed in forums, the hype increases and so does the potential cost of the thing on release.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 23, 2009)

my_name_is_earl said:


> If Nvidia end up to be a winner again. They gonna charge you an arm for it.



Seems I have two arms left, looks like I'l be having some sli action when they do


----------



## trt740 (Apr 24, 2009)

if this is true , unreal


----------



## 1c3d0g (Apr 24, 2009)

EGGcellent, NVIDIA!  I wonder how many BOINC/Folding@Home work units I can crunch with this monster...


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 24, 2009)

Still waiting for official specs for RV800 from AMD before I have any real opinions.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Still waiting for official specs for RV800 from AMD before I have any real opinions.



Oh AMD will come out with something on par with it for sure.  Still great to see


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 24, 2009)

Obviously, but my opinion of nvidia right now in far from good based off my last few purchases. I really hope AMD has something to compete with this, because the specs for GT300 already look really good.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2009)

demonbrawn said:


> Hah, Quarters in business terms have nothing to do with seasons or locations. It's simply the 3-month sector of a calendar year. Q4 = October through December. Now, you could dig deeper into Fiscal years, which are determined by the company. For instance, the company's Fiscal year that I work for is April to April.



the uhh, seasons are different depending what part of the world you're in. december is summer here.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Still waiting for official specs for RV800 from AMD before I have any real opinions.



Lol why?  This can still be a great and powerful card even if RV800 is also, I dont go with this "Green or red is better so the other one is not any good" routine, I think pretty well most of whats available at the moment is pretty damn good whether it be green or red


----------



## $ReaPeR$ (Apr 24, 2009)

its an overkill for the current generation of games, there is no real need for this card and it will cost probably 600 euros/dollars, i dont find this logical when you can max out any game today with a single 295/4870x2. i dont see the point.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 24, 2009)

$ReaPeR$ said:


> its an overkill for the current generation of games, there is no real need for this card and it will cost probably 600 euros/dollars, i dont find this logical when you can max out any game today with a single 295/4870x2. i dont see the point.



The point is that people will buy it. Nvidia will make money. Their shareholders will be happy. And the world will be a better place.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 24, 2009)

gumpty said:


> The point is that people will buy it. Nvidia will make money. Their shareholders will be happy. And the world will be a better place.



Lol, very philosophical, however, the world wont be a better place


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 24, 2009)

$ReaPeR$ said:


> its an overkill for the current generation of games, there is no real need for this card and it will cost probably 600 euros/dollars, i dont find this logical when you can max out any game today with a single 295/4870x2. i dont see the point.



your not thinking about game developers and how much new rope they will have soon as nVidia releases this card they will create medium and low end variants with less shaders and you have a new market for high end gaming.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 24, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, very philosophical, however, the world wont be a better place



No, no, no. You must obey your capitalist masters.  Buy. Buy. BUY! Perpetual growth is good news for everyone!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2009)

$ReaPeR$ said:


> its an overkill for the current generation of games, there is no real need for this card and it will cost probably 600 euros/dollars, i dont find this logical when you can max out any game today with a single 295/4870x2. i dont see the point.



Because its not out today. it will be out in 6 months, for the same prices as the high end cards today and in 6 months new, shiny games with nasty graphics requirements will be out.


----------



## MTnumb (Apr 24, 2009)

i just want better looking games....i don't see the point of having such a card if you would get over 100 FPS on every game out there maxed out...you get me..i first want better games then! i want better cards. its a funny world. game developers are working hard on putting a leash on todays high end card and not the other way around. i wanna see what the RV870 is all about


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 24, 2009)

ID is releasing a new engine, Epic is releasing a new engine and im sure Crytek is working on something.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 24, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> ID is releasing a new engine, Epic is releasing a new engine and im sure Crytek is working on something.



IDTech5 is SM3.0 (OpenGL 2.x, DirectX 9.0c), and UnrealEngine 4 is ~three years away from implementation.


----------



## MuhammedAbdo (Apr 25, 2009)

Many games are going to benefit from this monster , many current games : 

1-Of course the ever mighty game : Crysis or Crysis Warhead .

2-STALKER : Clear Sky at maximum details .. and high resolution 

3-The newly released HAWX , with support of DX10 (very heavy game ) .

4-Games with SSAO (Space Screen Ambient Occlusion) enabled -in the new Nvidia driver- , which decrease performance by 50% or even more , but increase imgae quality .

5-Many games are not playable at 2500x1600 , 4XAA , unless you use a dual card like 4870X2 and GTX295 .. for those who don't like dual solutions , this monster will be their favorite .

6-Adding DX10 support for new titles , will make them even more taxing .


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2009)

MuhammedAbdo said:


> Many games are going to benefit from this monster , many current games :
> 
> 1-Of course the ever mighty game : Crysis or Crysis Warhead .
> 
> ...



HAWX doesnt belong in that list. i can max it out at 1080P (10.1, 8xAA) with a single 4870, running two is just overkill on it.


----------



## DeathTyrant (Apr 25, 2009)

This is going to be the second coming of Christ/8800GTX. I am sure it will cost a bomb too.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2009)

DeathTyrant said:


> I am sure it will cost a bomb too.



Why what a coincidence: i happen to have one, barely used bomb right here to trade for your shiny video card!


----------



## DeathTyrant (Apr 25, 2009)

Is it HE or Frag? If it's still nice and shiny I might accept.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2009)

DeathTyrant said:


> Is it HE or Frag? If it's still nice and shiny I might accept.



its only been used once by a previous owner, i'm sure you can piece it back together!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 25, 2009)

^ lawlazz


----------



## DeathTyrant (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, this is serious bidness. 
Back on topic, I really do wonder what the cost will be. It's a good thing that ATI have put a hurtin on NVidia for a while now, hopefully that will keep the price down at least a little. But all these crazy specs could make for a pricey vard indeed.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2009)

prices are always nearly the same thing.

GTX 280 came out at $600 or so Au, then the prices dropped and the new cards came out at that price... rinse and repeat.

There wont be any surprises in the price, rarely is.


----------



## DeathTyrant (Apr 25, 2009)

I suppose you are right. I won't mind the price too much if it lives up to these expectations.


----------



## AltecV1.1 (Apr 26, 2009)

that card is going do be a beast


----------

